

Mixtape of the Lost Decade (2011) - DiabloD3
http://boingboing.net/2011/10/11/mixtape-of-the-lost-decade.html

======
rsync
A boingboing content piece _without_ an absolutely shameless amazon affiliate
link ?

That's incredible. Truly amazing.

------
pronoiac
Oh, the 19A0s. I'm surprised jwz doesn't have a tag for them; he's definitely
labelled bands befitting that era. Here are some relevant computer GUIs:

[http://visualpunker.tumblr.com/post/49438567333/retro-
user-i...](http://visualpunker.tumblr.com/post/49438567333/retro-user-
interface-06-primitive-computer)

------
danidiaz
Cool, reminds me of a R. A. Lafferty short story with a similar premise,
titled "And Read the Flesh Between the Lines".

------
fao_
fnord. Hmm, this seems very well thought out and interesting; I wonder what
the rest of HN thinks.

~~~
jsnell
To me it appears to be completely incoherent conspiracy theory babble mixed in
with a pretty random looking selection of music. Must be some kind of a joke
that I'm missing.

~~~
rspeer
It's not meant to be _funny_ , it's meant to be artsy and surreal.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Consider the past as a continuum of psychological accessories.

And drum loops.

